
Ask HN: Why elements with absolute CSS units can be zoomed? - starikovs
For example, I have a 5cm x 5cm div on a web page. If I zoom a web page (cmd+ or cmd-), this div is zoomed as well and as a result, in absolute measurements, it becomes bigger than 5cm
======
thedevindevops
I would imagine that it's due to an accessibility requirement as technically
it's still 5cm x 5cm but it's perceived size is larger

